# Need some ideas, wooden trophies



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

*Wooden trophies*

OK guys, I have been contacted by a local charity that would like me to make them some wooden trophies for a 5K run/walk they are holding. I have looked at some stuff on the web but haven't found anything that really peeks my creative juices so to say.
Anybody ever make any wooden trophies, they need to be primarily lathe turned since straight lines are my downfall. Was thinking something cup style maybe but I'm open to any suggestions. Need two each of small, medium and large.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

How about mushroom shaped?:laughing:


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL, knew that was coming. Actually it is the mushrooms that led them to me. :laughing:


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

It would be fairly easy to make a 3" diameter base out of something like maple with a hole drilled in the center, and a decorative edge, then you could do varying lengths of another wood like walnut or cocobolo with a small tennon on each end, then think of something creative for the top, which could be anything you either buy or make that could have a hole in the bottom to insert the other side of the middle segment on. I'd be temped to buy something myself because I'm really poor at repeating patterns consistently, but the only time the trohpies will be side by side will be the day they are handed out so if they don't look exactly the same it won't be a big deal.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

That's a cool idea. :thumbsup: Actually they really like the idea that each one would be unique and NOT identical copies like the store stuff they have given out for years. Got my mind going now, TYVM


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I like Glidden's suggestion of a base plus some form of spindle turning.

There are some fantastic pieces in the AAW Gallery of Wood Art -- http://www.galleryofwoodart.org/The Spindle.html and click the link "View exhibit catalog" to download a PDF with loads of pix.

Some of the shapes (eg the ice cream, or the chess-pieces-on-a-branch) could be greatly simplified and still remain as elegant & desirable trophies.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Didn't have much time this evening to do a lot but did get a very rough miniature trophy made from some rock maple I have plenty of. Made it to go on a walnut base and thought I could get the base turned out too, until my chuck decided to take a crap on me. What I ended up with is close to what I have been thinking about but more than anything else it gave me an idea what I don't want. :laughing:


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

*Finally turning*

Finally got some wood on the lathe tonight for the trophies long enough to round a few out and cut the tenons. Since the race is to raise money for the local homeless shelter and to provide housing for poverty level individuals and families I thought it fitting that the trophies be made out of the same wood used to build houses. The base will be plywood with the body made from laminated pieces of 1" pine board, all leftovers from house construction in the area.
In order to add a special touch they will be topped off with a silhouette of a house made from black walnut. I was also able to enlist the services of a friend who happens to own a laser engraver to engrave the race logo onto the trophies.
The below pic is of a small, 3 inches, mock up I made to show the organizers, roughly, what they would look like. Hoping to have them heading to the engraver early next week.


----------

